# Cash savings - declaration of source of savings



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello. I'm applying for a Spouse visa and am using Cat D cash savings to meet the financial requirements. My parents gifted me the amount required and have statements to prove the transfer. I'm aware that it is a huge sum of money to give someone so how do I go about convincing the ECO that it is genuinely a gift from my parents?

Is this enough?

*1. A letter from my parents declaring that the money is a gift:*

I, [father], confirm that I made cash gifts of the following amounts on the dates indicated to my daughter, [applicant]:

SGD 150,000.00 on XX September 2017
SGD 30,000.00 on XX Jan 2018

She has total control over it and I have no expectation for it to be returned. Attached are original bank statements indicating the transfer to my daughter’s account and a recent statement to demonstrate I am financially capable.

If you require further information, please contact me at 

[B]2. Two bank statements showing the two separate transfers to me
3. The most recent bank statement to show that my parents have not been left destitute [/B]

I know I'm required to provide a Declaration of Source of Savings but my parents' money is from savings, income, investments over the years. Is that recent bank statement enough?

Thank you.


----------



## Azure13 (Jun 22, 2013)

I believe that's sufficient. It's their own rule that cash gifts are acceptable forms of savings. Remember you'll need to have had these savings in your account for 6 months and provide bank statements to show that too.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes I have the 6 monthly statements and the ones showing the transfers! Thank you for reply!


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, also do my parents need to state in their letter the reason for the gift since it's such a huge amount?


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, sorry to bump. Just seeking more opinions on this. Can any of the mods help please?


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

*Spouse visa - monetary gift/cash savings*

Hi there! I'm using Cat D cash savings to meet the financial requirement and am providing a letter of support from my parents declaring that the money is a gift. Since they basically gifted me the entire £62.5k requirement, how do I convince the ECO it is genuinely a gift? 

This is the letter I have drafted so far:

To: Entry Clearance Officer, UKVI

Dear Entry Clearance Officer,

REGARDING: Confirmation of Source of Applicant’s Savings

We, [Applicant's father] and [Applicant's mother], confirm that we are the parents of [Applicant] and that we gifted the following amounts to our daughter’s bank account XXX:

SGD$XXX,000.00 on XX/XX/XXXX
SGD$XX,000.00 on XX/XX/XXXX

[Applicant] has total control over it and we have no expectations for it to be returned. Attached are original bank statements indicating the transfer to our daughter’s account and a recent statement to prove our income and financial situation. We have also attached statements from a HSBC premier joint account [Applicant] shares with her mother that was opened for her maintenance fund when she was studying in London.

If you require further information, please contact me at or [email] 

Yours Sincerely,

[Applicant's father and mother's signature][/INDENT]

I will include the two bank statements showing the two separate transfers to my bank account and also my parents' most recent bank statement to show that they have not been left destitute by the gift transfers. 

In addition, I'm also thinking about including three yearly statements from the joint account I have with my mother that has a Time Deposit of SGD$200k in it. Just to prove that financially, my parents are not struggling? Or should I not include it in case it confuses the ECO?

One last question: In the 'Guide to supporting documents' that is on the gov.uk site, it states that "If you have made deposits in your account that are not in keeping with the account history then you may wish to explain the origins and timing of these deposits.". Apart from the cash gifts made by my parents, I also have a deposit of SGD20k from investment. Will I have to explain this as well?

Thank you ​


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, I think the joint account with your mother will only cause confusion.

I think you should explain the sources of the total amount of cash you have in savings.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

nyclon said:


> Yes, I think the joint account with your mother will only cause confusion.
> 
> I think you should explain the sources of the total amount of cash you have in savings.


So I’ll explain the gift and the liquidation of my investment right? What about small sums like $200?

Does the letter from my parents read okay btw? 

Thank you.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry to bump. Can anyone else comment further on this please?


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

*Question about 6 months of statements - cash savings*

Hi there, my partner and I can't seem to agree over what UKVI means when they say to provide bank statements showing that the cash savings has been held "throughout the period of 6 months prior to the date of application". 

We are submitting our application in July 2018. To me, this means I provide bank statements from January 2018 to June 2018. But my partner seems to think 6 months means I have to provide December 2017 to June 2018 as the last day of the June statement is technically not six months from 1 Jan 2018.

Sorry if this seems a bit silly!! But my partner and I can't seem to agree on it. Can anyone tell us who's right?? Thank you!


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

*Cash gifts - reason for refusal?*

Hi there, for my spouse visa application, I am using cash savings only. My parents gifted me $150k in Sep 2017 and later $30k in Jan 2018. I just read a forum that one of the reasons for refusal of the user's visit visa is that the ECO "cannot rule out the possibility that these funds were deposited in order to enhance your visa application". This makes me worried about the second 30k my parents gifted me. Can this be cause for rejection? 

Thank you.


----------



## PhilFromTheFuture (Feb 22, 2018)

gniloh said:


> Hi there, my partner and I can't seem to agree over what UKVI means when they say to provide bank statements showing that the cash savings has been held "throughout the period of 6 months prior to the date of application".
> 
> We are submitting our application in July 2018. To me, this means I provide bank statements from January 2018 to June 2018. But my partner seems to think 6 months means I have to provide December 2017 to June 2018 as the last day of the June statement is technically not six months from 1 Jan 2018.
> 
> Sorry if this seems a bit silly!! But my partner and I can't seem to agree on it. Can anyone tell us who's right?? Thank you!


You need a full 6 months. So if your statements only run until 25th June for example, you’ll need to supply your December statement also.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you so much for your reply. My bank statements are on a monthly basis meaning from the first day to the last day of the month- so for example it's from 1 June 2018 to 30 June 2018. My June 2018 statement was received via email on 3 July 2018. Will I still need to supply Dec 2017?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gniloh said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. My bank statements are on a monthly basis meaning from the first day to the last day of the month- so for example it's from 1 June 2018 to 30 June 2018. My June 2018 statement was received via email on 3 July 2018. Will I still need to supply Dec 2017?


If your statements cover from 1st of the month to end of the month, you need only supply Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May, June.

They need to cover a full 6 month period.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you receive them by email you will need to have them verified by the bank.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> If your statements cover from 1st of the month to end of the month, you need only supply Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May, June.
> 
> They need to cover a full 6 month period.


That's also what I thought. However, my partner thinks that because the Jan statement starts as 1 Jan and the June statement ends 30 June, it's technically not 6 months from 1 Jan. It's actually 5 months 29 days. Is this true?


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

nyclon said:


> If you receive them by email you will need to have them verified by the bank.


Yes, I've had all 6 months statements stamped, signed, and dated at the bank. I also have a letter from them confirming I am the account holder. Thank you!  

Regarding the 6 months, do you think I need to provide Dec 2017 statement?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gniloh said:


> That's also what I thought. However, my partner thinks that because the Jan statement starts as 1 Jan and the June statement ends 30 June, it's technically not 6 months from 1 Jan. It's actually 5 months 29 days. Is this true?


How can that be? The statements cover from and including 1st Jan up to and including 30th June ........


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> How can that be? The statements cover from and including 1st Jan up to and including 30th June ........


I've attached a screenshot of how a statement looks like:









So just to confirm: Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May and June statements are sufficient as 6 months statements for cash savings?

We're so close to sending everything off and it's probably a case of serious overthinking  but thank you so much, I really appreciate your responses!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gniloh said:


> I've attached a screenshot of how a statement looks like:
> 
> View attachment 88672
> 
> ...



Personally, if I had a statement which states 'as of 30th or 31st of XXX and I received one of these for every month, then I would take that as the statement for the full month. ......but that's me......


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Personally, if I had a statement which states 'as of 30th or 31st of XXX and I received one of these for every month, then I would take that as the statement for the full month. ......but that's me......


I agree with you as well! But it's a hard time convincing my partner :noidea:


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

nyclon said:


> If you receive them by email you will need to have them verified by the bank.


Hi nyclon, I was hoping you could help on whether or not providing Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May, June statements qualify as 6 months of statements for cash savings requirement? Or will I have to provide Dec 2017 like my partner seems to think?

I have attached a screenshot of how my bank doc looks like. 









Thanks.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry to bump. Can anyone help?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Nothing wrong with receiving gifts from your parents. You need to provide a paper trail as to the origin of the monies.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Nothing wrong with receiving gifts from your parents. You need to provide a paper trail as to the origin of the monies.


What if it was a cash deposit? Will it be sufficient for my parents to just state that it was a gift?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gniloh said:


> What if it was a cash deposit? Will it be sufficient for my parents to just state that it was a gift?


..... together with their bank statements showing the transfer.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> ..... together with their bank statements showing the transfer.


My parents have no bank statement for this particular cash deposit. It was literally a sum of money their clients gave them that they kept in their safe which they deposited into my account. How can I explain the deposit in this case?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gniloh said:


> My parents have no bank statement for this particular cash deposit. It was literally a sum of money their clients gave them that they kept in their safe which they deposited into my account. How can I explain the deposit in this case?


So they just walked into the bank with the money in a plastic bag?

Without any proof of where this money came from, you are likely to have a big problem.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> gniloh said:
> 
> 
> > My parents have no bank statement for this particular cash deposit. It was literally a sum of money their clients gave them that they kept in their safe which they deposited into my account. How can I explain the deposit in this case?
> ...


Well I’m not sure if it was in a plastic bag but yes, it was basically money my parents’ clients paid them with that they kept away in a safe in their office and decided to just give me instead. They often have money in their office from when customers pay them in cash that they’ll then deposit into their own account. It just so happened that day they decided to put it in my account as a gift instead. Is a letter from my parents that it’s a gift not enough? I have paper trails for the other two deposits... 😕


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You should read, carefully, section 7 of the following document

https://assets.publishing.service.g...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf

_especially 7.4.3._

If your savings can fulfill *all *those conditions, and you can declare the source of the savings received, you would qualify.


_7.4.5. Funds that are held in an account at the date of application that do not meet *all* of the requirements listed in the above table cannot be considered as cash savings that meet the requirements of paragraphs 11 and 11A(a) in Appendix FM of the rules_. A


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> You should read, carefully, section 7 of the following document
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.g...pendix_FM_1_7_Financial_Requirement_Final.pdf
> 
> ...


The rule about the source of the funds have to be declared. What qualifies as being declared? Isn’t a letter from my parents stating it is a gift considered a declaration? 

Am I better off not including the statement with this cash deposit? This deposit was made in December 2017 - the statement my partner was insisting we should submit regarding 6 months. And actually the Jan-Jun 2018 statements, all the monetary gifts from my parents and other deposits have paper trails.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need to show the source of any savings you use in the application.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> You need to show the source of any savings you use in the application.


I understand. Thank you so much for all your help - I really appreciate it.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> You need to show the source of any savings you use in the application.


Actually, the cash deposit of S$5k (=approx £2,700) wasn't to contribute towards the £62,500 cash savings. It was just for my daily maintenance cause I wasn't working back then. Or will the 5k still be considered? Thanks.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

*Declaration of Source of savings - please help!*

Hi there, I am applying for a UK spouse visa through Cat D - cash savings. I recently posted about cash gifts from my parents and a user pointed out that cash gifts with no paper trails might pose a huge risk to my application. I've been really worried since and would really appreciate any advice and help regarding this.

This is a breakdown of my financial history I will be providing to UKVI:

SGD$150,000 (approx £83,954) - Sep 2017 - fund transfer from my parents, bank statement provided
SGD$10,000 (approx £5,562) - Dec 2017 - fund transfer from my father, bank statement provided
*SGD$5,000 (approx £2,781) - Dec 2017 - cash deposit, no paper trail*
SGD$300.00 - fund transfer, allowance from mother
SGD$30,000 (approx £16,791) - Jan 2018 - fund transfer from my parents, bank statement provided
SGD20,000 (approx £11,124) - Feb 2018 - liquidation of my shares, statement provided
*SGD1,210 & SGD370 - April 2018 - cash deposits, birthday gifts from relatives, no paper trails*
*SGD200 - June 2018 - cash deposit, allowance from mother, no paper trail*

This is more than 6 months worth of statements. I suggested just providing Jan-Jun 2018 statements and the Sep 2017 statement. But the user informed me that I have to declare all sources of savings, which I understand.

After what the user said about cash deposits with no paper trail, I've been extremely worried about the cash deposits of 5k and the birthday gifts and $200 allowance. They're all just money my mother and relatives physically gave to me. How can I explain that?

Regarding the 5k, my parents did not draw this out of their bank account and then deposited into mine. They run their own business and clients often pay them in hard cash, which they then keep in a safe in their office and deposit into their own bank account when they choose to. Just so happened, they generously decided to deposit this 5k into my bank account (Christmas gift maybe?) instead of their own. 

Since I am not able to provide any statements for these cash deposits, does this mean my application is going to be refused?  is there any solution to this?

Please can anybody help? I'm really really worried about this.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

It appears from your list above that you have documentation for the larger deposits which more than meet the savings requirement. I presume the bank statements you refer to for those larger deposits are your parents' statements? 

In your Declaration you can explain the smaller deposits.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> It appears from your list above that you have documentation for the larger deposits which more than meet the savings requirement. I presume the bank statements you refer to for those larger deposits are your parents' statements?
> 
> In your Declaration you can explain the smaller deposits.


Thank you so much for your quick response. 

Yes, the bank statements are my parents' showing the monies leaving their account. I have three in total - for the 150k, 10k and 30k.

What is considered a smaller deposit? It's the $5k I'm most worried about as I don't have any bank statements for that. Not even them withdrawing the money as it was literally cash in hand their clients gave them. All I can provide is a letter from my parents saying it was my allowance as I was unemployed in Dec 2017 having just returned from uni. Will this be sufficient? 

Thank you again.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Obviously I cannot be sure but I would thought that would be fine. 5,000 in the greater scheme of things is not a very large amount.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> Obviously I cannot be sure but I would thought that would be fine. 5,000 in the greater scheme of things is not a very large amount.


That's what my partner and I think too. But like you said, there's no guarantee what the ECO will think. And again, I really really appreciate your reply.


----------



## Azure13 (Jun 22, 2013)

If you received $150k in a normal bank transfer, that should be more than you need to qualify. Why not just use that, with the proper paper trail, for the application and leave off the $30k gift?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Azure13 said:


> If you received $150k in a normal bank transfer, that should be more than you need to qualify. Why not just use that, with the proper paper trail, for the application and leave off the $30k gift?


If you read the OP's posting of 13 July, there is no bank statement/transfer from his parents to his account of this money.

It came as a cash deposit from his parent's safe.


----------



## Azure13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry if i misread, I thought OP was speaking specifically about the $30k amount not having a bank statement because it had been cash. I assumed the $150k was done in a regular bank transfer.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Azure13 said:


> If you received $150k in a normal bank transfer, that should be more than you need to qualify. Why not just use that, with the proper paper trail, for the application and leave off the $30k gift?


Unfortunately, the $30k gift was made in Jan 2018 so I’ll have to include that statement as part of the 6 months proof. I have a proper paper trail for this $30k as well. What I’m worried about is justifying this amount to the ECO? I don’t want them to think my parents loaned it to me just to help with the application. 

There’s also a $5k cash deposit my mum made with no paper trail that I’m worried about as well.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Azure13 said:
> 
> 
> > If you received $150k in a normal bank transfer, that should be more than you need to qualify. Why not just use that, with the proper paper trail, for the application and leave off the $30k gift?
> ...


Hi! Actually, I do have paper trail for the $30k. What I was worried about is justifying this second deposit my parents made. I’m worried the ECO will think it’s my parents loaning me money to help with my application when it was in fact a genuine gift. 

The one with no paper trail is a $5k made in Dec 2017. Cash deposit. I thought about leaving the statement out since Dec 2017 is not part of the 6 months statements?


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Azure13 said:


> Sorry if i misread, I thought OP was speaking specifically about the $30k amount not having a bank statement because it had been cash. I assumed the $150k was done in a regular bank transfer.


Oh I’m sorry if this is confusing everyone!! I DO have proper paper trail for the $30k and $150k. What I am concerned about is justifying this second $30k deposit to the ECO cause I read on a forum that someone’s visit visa got rejected for unexplained large deposits near their application date. It got me worried about the $30k and if I have to explain it to the ECOs. I don’t want them to think my parents gave me the $30k as a loan for the application. 

What I was worried about regarding no paper trail is $5k my mum deposited into my bank account in CASH in Dec 2017. It was literally money they had in their office’s safe from when clients paid them in cash. They usually deposit into their own account but so happened, my mum generously decided to deposit into my account instead. Since it was a cash deposit, there is no paper trail. How can I explain the $5k or can I leave out the Dec 2017 statement?


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford, I'm so sorry for the misunderstanding!! I just realised I never mentioned initially that the deposit with no paper trail is actually a third deposit of 5k. The 150k and 30k both have paper trail - what I wanted to know was whether or not ECO will find it suspicious, which you have answered. 

When I responded to your first answer asking if my parents declaring cash as a gift was enough, I was actually referring to a separate cash deposit of 5k. I'm so sorry I didn't make that clear!! The 5k deposit was made in Dec 2017. Should I still have to include this statement since it's outside of the 6 months timeframe?


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, does anybody know if I have to submit more than 6 months of bank statements for the cash savings route? Is submitting Sep 2017, which demonstrates the gift transfer from my parents, and Jan-June 2018 statements enough? Will I have to submit the Dec 2017 statement with the $10k + $5k deposit?


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry to bump, can anyone help with my latest question? Thank you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gniloh said:


> Hi, does anybody know if I have to submit more than 6 months of bank statements for the cash savings route? Is submitting Sep 2017, which demonstrates the gift transfer from my parents, and Jan-June 2018 statements enough? Will I have to submit the Dec 2017 statement with the $10k + $5k deposit?


Why do you keep asking the same questions which have already been answered.

For savings you supply 6 month of financial evidence.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Why do you keep asking the same questions which have already been answered.
> 
> For savings you supply 6 month of financial evidence.


I’m really sorry about that. It’s just I keep getting conflicting answers which confused me. The previous misunderstanding about the cash deposit led me to believe that I have to submit the Dec 2017 statement as well. I was just hoping to clarify that this is actually unnecessary. Thank you for your clarification


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

*Declaring sources of savings - payslips/small deposits*

Hi there, I'm applying for a Spouse visa via Cat D cash savings. One of the requirements is to declare all sources of savings, which in my case is a cash gift from my parents. I have statements to prove that. I'm also writing a letter to explain deposits into my bank account not in-keeping with its history. 

My question is that I started a part-time job in May so in the June and July bank statements I'm submitting, there are deposits of my wages (roughly $600). Are they considered "sources of savings"? Will I have to declare or explain them or include my payslips? 

This is the letter I was planning to submit:

I am writing to declare my cash savings and their sources. All the funds are held in my name and in my account XXX. 

My parents gifted me $150k on 18 September 2017 and $30k on 3 January 2018 respectively. I have attached evidences of the cheque deposit and online bank transfer from my parents’ bank account to mine to support this. 

There is a deposit of $20k on 8 February 2018. This is liquidation of my investment shares. I have attached a statement of this disbursement into my bank account to support this. There are cash deposits of S$1,210 on 22 April 2018 and S$370 on 23 April 2018. These were birthday gifts from my grandparents and relatives. There are deposits of S$688.50 on 14 June 2016, S$517.50 6 July 2018 and S$113.25 12 July 2018. These are my wages from my part-time job. - Is this part necessary??? 

In addition, my parents have written a letter confirming the cash gifts and amounts as well. My parents’ source of income is from their business of more than 15 years, investments and properties they own. They have included their June 2018 statement of account to demonstrate that their financial situation is stable.

Previously, for my Tier 4 visa application, my parents have also demonstrated that the funds to cover my full tuition fee for the first year of my course and maintenance costs were held by them continuously for 28 days. My parents also paid for my subsequent tuition fees, rent and maintenance.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to declare large sums. You do not need to declare small deposits like birthday gifts. You also do not need to discuss your Tier 4 visa.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

nyclon said:


> You need to declare large sums. You do not need to declare small deposits like birthday gifts. You also do not need to discuss your Tier 4 visa.


May I ask what is considered a large sum? Are my wages of $600+ considered a large amount? I assume not since you said the birthday gift of $1k doesn't need to be declared?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

To be honest, I think most people would keep their savings separate from their everyday account. You might want to state something like smaller sums consist of wages and small gifts given at birthdays and holidays.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

nyclon said:


> To be honest, I think most people would keep their savings separate from their everyday account. You might want to state something like smaller sums consist of wages and small gifts given at birthdays and holidays.


Yeah you're right. This Savings account is one I've had since I was a kid and I just never thought to open another account  it's something I'll look into. Thank you again.


----------



## gniloh (Mar 15, 2018)

*Labelling deposits/withdrawals?*

Hi, my parents' bank statements have a lot of deposits and withdrawals going in monthly and I know I shouldn't highlight or deface the bank statements in any way. So I was wondering if I should put a sticky note under each fund transfer to my account or will the ECO know what they're looking for?


----------



## Ellada (Mar 4, 2020)

My husband is UK citizen. We are planning apply for spouse visa. He didn't work for a year. He is working from January 2020. He has a house in London. And he has £ 62.500 saving from 30 October 2019. I know that we can apply only after 30 April 2020. On migrate.org.uk written cash saving formula: 

The cash savings formula

Identify the lowest figure as seen in the bank account in the 6 months prior to submitting the online application
Minus 16,000 from this figure
Divide this amount by 2.5

Our saving seen from 30 October. 

30 October, 
30 November, 
30 December, 
30 January, 
29 February 
30 March. 

Can I apply after 30 March

Or

30 November
30 December 
30 January 
29 February 
30 March 
30 April?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If he has 62,500GBP on 30 October 2019 then you can apply from 30 April 2020 (6 months)

He can't use his income from January 2020 - to do so he needs at least 6 months of employment.


----------

